# 5 a side football



## Robpritchard (Jun 5, 2015)

Hello! 

I've recently moved to Dubai in the last week or so and don't know many people here. Looking to start/join a 5 side team so if anyone's interested or know of any teams, give me a shout! 

Also if anyone fancies a beer let me know. I'm based pretty close to Barasti and the Marina

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## PaulCass (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Rob, also moved here a couple of months ago and missing my 5 a side and couple of beers fix. Keep me posted if you need some players.


----------



## Mattdraper (Mar 2, 2015)

Once you post a few more messages I can give you the e-mail address of the guy who organizes regular football at Sports City.

Matt


----------



## Zayfran (Jul 19, 2015)

Robpritchard said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've recently moved to Dubai in the last week or so and don't know many people here. Looking to start/join a 5 side team so if anyone's interested or know of any teams, give me a shout!
> 
> ...


What's up? I'll be coming 'soon' too. As of now 'soon' could be tomo or 6 months though.

Fancy a beer for sure though and hope to be there before the season is in full swing. All eyes on my boy Brendan Rodgers.

I don't have an Emirati number yet so PM me your number and I can ping you when I get there.



Mattdraper said:


> Once you post a few more messages I can give you the e-mail address of the guy who organizes regular football at Sports City.


Sounds interesting, Can I get it on this too?


----------



## shaz187 (Aug 3, 2015)

New to Dubai too! And really want to get back into 5 aside! Please keep me posted


----------



## shuaib9 (Jul 6, 2015)

hi, im moving in september. Would love a kick about...im sure we can get 10 guys from this forum and play on a regular basis...


----------



## mir13 (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi, just got back to dubai about a week ago....gone out of shape this year...need some regular football to get back into the groove of things...let me know if you fancy a kickabout


----------



## Pdosanjh (May 4, 2012)

Hey Guys, definitely up for this. Miss my 5 a side form the UK. There's a pitch in Media City i think, although lots of sports halls knocking around...


----------



## shaz187 (Aug 3, 2015)

Lads we need 1 or maybe 2 more players for tomorrow at 9pm 5 aside kick about! (First come, first gets a game basis) Nothing serious just a few work mates getting back into shape, the venue is @ 

Football Center
15 A Street,Sheikh Zayed Rd,Al Qouz Industrial Area 1

Please PM me if your Interested. Only reliable people only. We are all British expats. Thanks 

Saheem


----------



## Pdosanjh (May 4, 2012)

shaz187 said:


> Lads we need 1 or maybe 2 more players for tomorrow at 9pm 5 aside kick about! (First come, first gets a game basis) Nothing serious just a few work mates getting back into shape, the venue is @
> 
> Football Center
> 15 A Street,Sheikh Zayed Rd,Al Qouz Industrial Area 1
> ...


Not sure why, but i can't PM you. Def up for this.


----------



## shaz187 (Aug 3, 2015)

Yes same, I tried to PM you but came up with an error.


----------



## shaz187 (Aug 3, 2015)

Pdosanjh said:


> shaz187 said:
> 
> 
> > Lads we need 1 or maybe 2 more players for tomorrow at 9pm 5 aside kick about! (First come, first gets a game basis) Nothing serious just a few work mates getting back into shape, the venue is @ Football Center 15 A Street,Sheikh Zayed Rd,Al Qouz Industrial Area 1 Please PM me if your Interested. Only reliable people only. We are all British expats. Thanks Saheem
> ...


 Yes same, I tried to PM you but came up with an error. You can whatsapp me mate on my UK number which I am only keep temporarily, so don't mind giving it on here, It's... /snip/


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

shaz187 said:


> Yes same, I tried to PM you but came up with an error. You can whatsapp me mate on my UK number which I am only keep temporarily, so don't mind giving it on here, It's... /snip/


A reminder that posting personal contact details is not permitted on the forum.


----------



## Pdosanjh (May 4, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> A reminder that posting personal contact details is not permitted on the forum.


So how do you PM?


----------



## shaz187 (Aug 3, 2015)

Pdosanjh said:


> BedouGirl said:
> 
> 
> > A reminder that posting personal contact details is not permitted on the forum.
> ...


I have managed to get players for tonight. But I am arranging games regularly every week from now on... Just need to work out how to PM you my details because it still says error when I try send a message


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

shaz187 said:


> I have managed to get players for tonight. But I am arranging games regularly every week from now on... Just need to work out how to PM you my details because it still says error when I try send a message


Send what you want to say to me and i will pass it on, it just allowed me to send a test message to him, if you can do within next 30 mins cause im off out tonight

EDIT: sorry - i sent that to the wrong guy, still can't PM him


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

PMs work after five posts have been made.


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> PMs work after five posts have been made.


Does that mean as of the 6th post then? because since at least at the time of posting Shaz has been on 5 posts


----------



## shaz187 (Aug 3, 2015)

Got 3 spots for a 5aside game tonight lads if anyone is Intrested... In box me for further details, first to reply will play.


----------



## Mcsmegor (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi guys,

much the same. Up for playing some 5s. Does anyone have a list of venues?

Im staying in the Marina - been here a few months. Will try get up to 5 messages so i can get PM's


----------



## shaz187 (Aug 3, 2015)

Mcsmegor said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> much the same. Up for playing some 5s. Does anyone have a list of venues?
> 
> Im staying in the Marina - been here a few months. Will try get up to 5 messages so i can get PM's


Yes I also live in the Marina area and play down near Al Qouz takes 10 - 15 mins by car... 

I organise regular games every week now so just drop me a message after 5 posts.


----------



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

League starting in October 5 mins from Marina with Game On. /snip/


----------



## Mcsmegor (Aug 19, 2015)

rebeccatess said:


> League starting in October 5 mins from Marina with Game On. /snip/


Hi Rebecca,

Are you able to pm me any more info?

Greg


----------



## SportyDubai (Sep 3, 2015)

Greg, I've inboxed you. Let me know if you need any extra team members as I know a couple of guys looking for a team also.


----------



## Kevin Fairhurst (Jul 9, 2015)

Lads I have organized 5 a side games down at Ahdaaf football in al quoz every Friday starting tomorrow 11-12 direct message me if you are interested and i'll put your names down and exchange numbers etc.
cheers
Kev


----------



## Mcsmegor (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi Kevin,

mid week tends to suit me better. If you have any games mid week you are short just let me know.

Cheers

Greg


----------



## Kevin Fairhurst (Jul 9, 2015)

will do mate


----------



## Esskiboy (Feb 13, 2015)

I arrive first week of October - I am definitely up for playing football a couple of times a week if possible.


----------



## scott.marshall (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi Guys, dont know how far this has progressed but I would be interested too!


----------



## LewsTT (Dec 7, 2015)

Bumping this. 

Going to be moving here soon hopefully and want to play 5 or 7 (preferably) a side regularly. Anybody in the know regarding teams or guys that play here please help out if you can.

Played regularly back home and want to get in the mix of things here asap too. Really miss it. I guess in time I'll find something but I thought its worth the try here too.


----------

